# HP tx1000 webcam problem



## arashrafiq (Aug 3, 2007)

I have HP tx1000, notebook series. The webcam is not working properly. It does not work with msn or any other messenger. And sometimes the system does not detect it. The most annoying thing is when I try to run the webcam and it says "already in use" and then i have to restart the whole system to get it working properly.

Help please?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

check with the manufacturer and see if they have any updated drivers.


----------



## placeofsunshine (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the same problem. I tried update everything, but was current on all drivers. I have been trying to find a fix for this, if someone knows please share!!


----------



## phingoc (Jan 28, 2008)

ive got the same problem..


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Latest from HP and it seems to work this time.


In order to isolate the issue I recommend you to follow the below troubleshooting steps :

Please restart the Windows Image acquisition service by following the below steps : 

1. Click Start 
2. Type Run in the start search box and select it
3. Type "services.msc" and click on Ok
4. In the list, select the "Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)" 
5. Double click the "Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)" service, and under the startup type select Automatic.
6. Click on "Start" button if it is stopped under Service status.

NOTE : Under Recovery Tab of ("Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)") properties window, set all the three failure options as Restart the service.

7. Click on Apply and Ok.

Now check with the issue.

Please get back to me with the observations and results.

If any one wants the email addy this came from please ask


----------



## someonethere (Apr 22, 2008)

I have the same problem... and Tech support people at HP don't seem to have a clue what is causing it, and they don't seem to care nor do they seem interested in fixing it.


----------



## someonethere (Apr 22, 2008)

Buster1328 said:


> Latest from HP and it seems to work this time.
> 
> 
> In order to isolate the issue I recommend you to follow the below troubleshooting steps :
> ...



This did not work. I still get the "Webcam is in use by another program or not plugged in" message


----------



## SSL2008 (May 9, 2008)

Hi All!
I have same issue with webcam not working with any chat programs. I even called HP Tech support and they took my tablet to fix - well, when I got it back, there was a note that webcam driver was reinstalled - what a waste of time. 
I have reinstalled back to factory setting several times, and I did all possible driver upgrades, installing, uninstalling and it may work first hours, then I am getting same message that webcam either is not installed or used by another program. Too bad, it's a nice laptop, but I am afraid, I have to get rid of it.


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Email sent today to HP 

Dear Laptop Support 

We have now tried many things to rectify this problem , link attached, http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/hp-tx1000-webcam-problem-201178.html

I for one find this totally unacceptable and would like the product exchanging before my warranty runs out 

Please advise 

Regards,

Richard.V.Salter


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mine has now gone back in 

I have told them if it is returned still not working I want it replacing 

Lets see what happens


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, as I supected :upset::upset::upset:

They have changed the web cam and the lead :laugh::laugh: 

When first powering the unit up the cam works but after 15 minutes it packs up and not found until you power back up :upset::upset::upset:

I have now got a dedicated advisor contacting me next week to discuss :laugh::laugh:

Hope thiss helps any one else


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well 

No one rang 

I ended up calling them 

They are telling me now they get three stabs at trying to fix the laptop before they even consider replacement 

The last time it cam back the caps lock light had packed up 

Any way it has gone back in for them to try and fix it 

I will update when it is returned


----------



## SUPRAMO (Jul 7, 2008)

Same problem!!!!


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Dear all 

Finally received the tablet beack after 4 weeks

Every thing is working fine at the mo 

They replaced the screen this time, updated the bios and a couple of other things 

I have got to say this is one of the best laptop's I have ever owned


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Spoke too soon 

The screen has now packed up and it's on it's way back to HP again 

Third time lucky


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Buster1328 said:


> Spoke too soon
> 
> The screen has now packed up and it's on it's way back to HP again
> 
> Third time lucky


Just About to give up when a friend of mine told me he worked for HP, then found the main mans email

The laptop was booked in to be collected last Wednesday, but was only collected today, a week later 

They seem to have asigned a team to try and assist in its speedy return now, hopefully repaired 

I will report back when it comes back 

If any one wants this guy's email PM me and I will forward


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Good news 

They just called to say I will recieve it back tomorrow, Friday, 

"We have had one of our best men on this machine and there will be no further problems sir" 

All good


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

Dear All 

Had the unit back now for just over 2 weeks 

All seems fine touch wood


----------



## someonethere (Apr 22, 2008)

I've had my laptop a year now, and have never been able to use the webcam. 
This is FRIGGING PISSING ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!

I even bought an external cam - and it seems to have the same trouble, constantly reporting that it is already in use or not plugged in... When i go through tech support, the problem gets momentarily fixed then it happens again right away! This is completely unacceptable! WHAT THE HECK IS CAUSING THIS AND HOW CAN IT BE FIXED?!! I'm gonna throw this thing out the window one of these days. Man it would be great to use my webcam. 

Anyone?


----------



## Buster1328 (Mar 3, 2008)

someonethere said:


> I've had my laptop a year now, and have never been able to use the webcam.
> This is FRIGGING PISSING ME OFF!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I even bought an external cam - and it seems to have the same trouble, constantly reporting that it is already in use or not plugged in... When i go through tech support, the problem gets momentarily fixed then it happens again right away! This is completely unacceptable! WHAT THE HECK IS CAUSING THIS AND HOW CAN IT BE FIXED?!! I'm gonna throw this thing out the window one of these days. Man it would be great to use my webcam.
> ...



Mine is sorted now after contacting the MD of HP, they upraded some things re-done some things and finally they put a new lid on completely 

All seems fine after a couple of weeks 

Fingers crossed


----------



## starkiez (Jan 19, 2009)

Some of the issues you are talking about can be solved with a bit of help from google. Like the webcam, update your drivers. Or use the Asus driver, search google for TX1000 drivers.


BUT


This product is DEFECTIVE.

Documented here:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=61453292323&ref=ts

And here:
http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1232374555055+28353475&threadId=1268501

Do not buy.


----------



## starkiez (Jan 19, 2009)

Some of the issues you are talking about can be solved with a bit of help from google. Like the webcam, update your drivers. Or use the Asus driver, search google for TX1000 drivers.


BUT


This product is DEFECTIVE.

Documented here:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...3292323&ref=ts

And here:
http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/...readId=1268501

Do not buy.


----------

